
Ask HN: Recruiter says that I've interviewed but I haven't. What do I do? - beyleaf
Recently, I applied for a position at Scribd through Hacker News thread.<p>Recruiter: Thanks for applying to Scribd, we appreciate the time and effort it takes to apply. We have received your application and will review it right away. We do our best to respond within 1 business day but you will get a response either way.<p>~ After few days ~<p>Me: Any updates?<p>Recruiter: Hi, you applied and interviewed last month so we considered your application a duplicate and I don&#x27;t generally send rejection emails to duplicates.<p>Me: There&#x27;s a high probability that you confused me with some other person. Because I have never interviewed with your company.<p>Recruiter: You have. I have your application and my notes from our phone call. Our ATS tracks by email, you have 100% applied.<p>Me: Can you please share the notes or the emails?<p>~ Haven&#x27;t heard back from her yet ~<p>I am 100% sure that I haven&#x27;t interviewed with them. Has anything like this happened to you ever?
======
unavida
I would bypass the recruiter and email or call the engineering team.

~~~
beyleaf
I'm thinking of doing the same.

~~~
romanovcode
Then just do it. Recruiter will have absolutely no say if engineering will
decide to hire you.

------
wesnerm2
Use a different email.

------
meric
I wonder if someone saved interview notes with another candidate under your
name.

